# Stephen Thompson Vs. Keith Hackney



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 10, 2018)

Tournament two of MartialTalk tournaments officially starts! If anyone is confused about the way it works, here is the link explaining the boxing tournament, the rules are the same just a different sport.

Martial Talk Boxing Tournament With Poll/Bracket

The only change will be (excluding this one) each friday I will post the new matchup, and each wednesday I will announce the winner.

This is the bracket listing, for anyone curious MartialTalk MMA Tournament -  Challonge

The first match is Stephen Thompson Vs. Keith Hackney, cast your vote!

Have your say: Stephen Thompson Vs. Keith Hackney


----------



## CB Jones (Feb 10, 2018)

Thompson


----------



## Martial D (Feb 10, 2018)

On paper it's Wonderboy, but I voted hackney because he is a wild man, and uses a striking style unlike modern mma. Hackney by wild overhand palm strike outta nowhere.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 10, 2018)

Martial D said:


> On paper it's Wonderboy, but I voted hackney because he is a wild man, and uses a striking style unlike modern mma. Hackney by wild overhand palm strike outta nowhere.


My thinking is the same. He should win for uniqueness.
Unfortunately, that does not seem to be the prevalent thought here


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 11, 2018)

Wonderboy billion times better. Undefeated kickboxer, 14-2 In mma against hackney 2-2 in mma and used groin shots to win so he wouldn't last long in today's mma


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 11, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Wonderboy billion times better. Undefeated kickboxer, 14-2 In mma against hackney 2-2 in mma and used groin shots to win so he wouldn't last long in today's mma


He wouldn't last long in UFC. He could freely participate in other formats


----------



## paitingman (Feb 11, 2018)

Wonderboy. 
The game itself has evolved. Just recently this high movement striking style has started to really break through, but give it a few years time and most fighters will have to have evolved to address this evolution and the skill set to either utilize or deal with these skills will be commonplace.


----------



## Monkey Turned Wolf (Feb 14, 2018)

The winner is Stephen Thompson 10-4. The next matchup will be Royce Gracie and Matt Hughes, I will post it up Friday.

Side note, is it still possible to post a poll on MT directly? I feel like that would be easier than using another site.


----------



## Martial D (Feb 14, 2018)

I think we all remember how Royce/Hughes went.


----------



## Headhunter (Feb 14, 2018)

Martial D said:


> I think we all remember how Royce/Hughes went.


Yeah but Hughes is a bullying jerk so my vote will be for gracie who I'm not a fan of either but better than Hughes


----------



## Martial D (Feb 14, 2018)

Headhunter said:


> Yeah but Hughes is a bullying jerk so my vote will be for gracie who I'm not a fan of either but better than Hughes


We aren't voting on who you like better and who's a jerk, though.

Hughes absolutely manhandled Gracie like a man vs a child


----------

